# [SOLVED] DNS config screwed at startup

## Rhiakath

Hi there.

I just finished installing gentoo on my main pc and i've noticed a few things have changes since the last time i installed this. (on my laptop). now, the question is. Whenever i boot into gentoo, it overwrites my /etc/resolv.conf with another config i don't want (i can't remember now, since i had to change it to be able to come to this page). i've changed /etc/conf.d/rc to disable coldplug to network (RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"), but the same thing happens whenever i start up the network. i don't use dhcp, i have all my network configs static, only the dns gets screwed at boot. it says something about "# Generated by net-scripts for interface lo" at the beginning and then , if i remember correctly "search domain.home_network", or something like that...

any ideas as to what is changing my dns info?

second, i have two ethernet cards on my mobo (nforce4). it's an ASUS P5N32 SLI deluxe SE, and has a marvell one, and an nforce one. only the marvell one appears on ifconfig -a and both appeard with the kernel on the install cd. can you tell me what support do i have to enable to get both my cards operational? and also, during the install, with the live cd, a third network card appeard (i suppose it would be my built-in firewire card) that doesn't appear anymore, although i have firewire support enabled in the kernel. 

thanks  :Very Happy: 

EDIT:

i found a topic that is similar to this one.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-453334-highlight-dual.html

choosing a 10/100 Mb driver won't affect my NIC's performance? will i still be able to use 1 Gb on it? thanks

----------

## rorin

As far as your first issue goes, the following works for me.  You'll want to enter these lines into /etc/conf.d/net

```
dns_servers_eth0=( "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"  )

dns_domain_eth0="your.domain"

dns_search_domains_eth0="domain.to.search"

```

----------

## Rhiakath

So , now we have two places to put our dns server? what aout resolv.conf??? what does it do, then?

and why does it work correctly on my laptop, and the fixed pc at home just decides to overwrite it? what is net-scripts?

there must be a way to turn off that net-script, whatever it is.

and i tried what you suggested, it didn't work. had to manually edit resolv.conf AGAIN!

thanks anyway

any other ideas, guys?

----------

## wynn

If you are getting *Quote:*   

> # Generated by net-scripts for interface lo

 then, in your /etc/conf.d/net you will probably have

```
dns_domain_lo="your.domain"
```

or one of the other entries suggested by rorin but ending with "_lo".

The only entries starting "dns_servers", "dns_domain" or "dns_search_" should be the three entries given by rorin. resolv.conf should then be headed "# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0".

----------

## Rhiakath

You were right. that worked-

Sorry if i seemed harsh. my life has been really really upside down, lately, and i just blew off with this.

sorry.

----------

## strerror

Rhiakath: sorry to hijack this a little but I'm having trouble getting usb happily working with the new Asus P5N32 to the extent that I can't get my usb kb working on bootup. Would you mind posting your kernel config somewhere (or mailling me it directly at strerror@gentoo.org). Thanks

----------

## strerror

nm, I seemed to have solved this myself.

----------

## Matrix7

strerror

Could you tell me how you solved the USB problem you had wit this motherboard, as I appear to have the same problem with mine.

Many thanks.

----------

